# Glam Soup Episode 11 Sunday June 29th @ 9 p.m. CST!



## Janice (Jun 29, 2008)

Listen to the archived episode of this week's *Glam Soup*! Glam Soup  is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! Another benefit of having a featured show is we have access to stream a webcam feed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 29, 2008)

Yay, looking forward to the show!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 29, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll be there!


----------



## Janice (Jun 29, 2008)

Come on in!


----------

